# Motspur Park Gas Holders Oct 15



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 31, 2015)

Morning all, 

After seeing a report report on this place, and with a day off coming up, i decided i wanted to have a look at this place and climb the gas holder and take some photos in the centre one where the canopy has collapsed and now seats some still water for some reflections. 

Some history although its quite hard to find
The largest of the three has been at the site for around 45-50 years, with the second largest having been built around 40 years ago, along with the smallest of the three. All three of the holders are inactive and have been for well over a decade. The site is owned by Southern Gas Networks.

Sp, off i went not knowing any real details other than just looking at google maps and planning a route i would take, boy was that wrong, ended up by a little stream with no way over. I made a call to someone who has visited before and he led me in the right direction. When i got to access point, it was no means easy, esp as i was on my own, but got in with no real problems. 

Once you are up next to these things, you realise just who big they are. I made my way to the furthest one and made my way up. The stairs being gated off, and the walkway that links 2 of them together also, so you have to climb outside of it to get across.

So i made it to the middle one and as it was daylight manaaged to take shots without my tripod which is a nice change. I then made my way up the ladders, i only got to halfway before deciding not to go any further as 1) the ladders were abit wobbly tbh and 2) i was on my own.

Anyway, hope you enjoy my photos





kr











[/url]







[/url]













And the last shot i took on the day




Thanks for looking

DJ


----------



## smiler (Oct 31, 2015)

You got great shots DJ, Sound Job, Thanks


----------



## stu8fish (Oct 31, 2015)

Great set there. I feel a trip coming on.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 31, 2015)

Loving that. Bit different. Very photogenic structures.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks all for the comments. Yes, very photogenic indeed. I need more gas holders now...


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 31, 2015)

Love this!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 1, 2015)

Stunning shots! but 10 & 11 are my favourites, the mirror images are quite incredible !!


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 1, 2015)

Blargh, vertical ladders, tiring work for the unfit like me  Nice set of lofty heights these, well done


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 1, 2015)

Vertical ladders are a doodle compared to the access into the site mate


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 1, 2015)

Excellent photos, liked that


----------

